# Acrobat-Formularfelder erstellen



## tommy11 (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo, 

ich moechte im Acrobat mehrzeilige Formularfelder erstellen die den Textinhalt vertikal und horizontal zentrieren, aber ich kann leider nur die horizontale Ausrichtung bei den Eigenschaften einstellen. 

Ich habe mir ein altes Dokument angeschaut was ich im Acrobat 7 erstellt habe da funktioniert es, 
nur habe ich folgendes Problem, wenn ich mir das Formularfeld rauskopiere und die Schriftgroesse aendere springt der Text oben hinauf und bleibt nicht zentriert. 

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine und könnt mir helfen. 
Hat jemand vielleicht schon Erfahrung mit Acrobat 9 und Formularfeldern? 

Bitte um dringende Hilfe 

Danke Tommy


----------

